# [SOLVED] Kernel PnP Error



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

laptop model : toshiba m300

problem :

lets say out of 10 reboots, its about 50/50 or more of the times where the keyboard and the touch pad of my laptop won't work ,

i have tried using external usb keyboard and mouse and that works fine .


in the event log i have noticed when this happens 

it has a line of warnings on event viewer under systems :



The driver \Driver\mouclass failed to load for the device Root\RDP_MOU\0000.

- System 

- Provider 

[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP 
[ Guid] {9C205A39-1250-487D-ABD7-E831C6290539} 

EventID 219 

Version 0 

Level 3 

Task 212 

Opcode 0 

Keywords 0x8000000000000000 

- TimeCreated 

[ SystemTime] 2011-12-19T08:30:10.020811500Z 

EventRecordID 537 

Correlation 

- Execution 

[ ProcessID] 4 
[ ThreadID] 52 

Channel System 

Computer YP20111219T-PC 

- Security 

[ UserID] S-1-5-18 


- EventData 

DriverNameLength 17 
DriverName Root\RDP_MOU\0000 
Status 3221226092 
FailureNameLength 16 
FailureName \Driver\mouclass 
Version 0 


i have looked this up for a week now , have not found the solution yet


seems like anyone who has ever encountered this problem and posted online 

never had their problems solved.



problems related to mine :


Mouse / Touchpad Problems with HP 6710b




there was a user on that specific thread came close to diagnosting this problem


he had a post that was related to my laptop:




> Yes. The log is on control panel -> administrative tools -> Event viewer.
> 
> There on the left panel expand windows logs and select system. Please check the time you try and reboot the computer this should help you find the events.
> 
> ...


i have tried formating over and over again it doesnt seem to fix anything , 

i am running on windows 7

4 gb ram
200gb hard disk
intel core 2 duo t8100


if there is anything else i can help to solve this problem please do ask.

thanks


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

flashing the bios did it ... ty.


----------

